# DTG Operator Pay



## nkennedysnorg (Jul 23, 2010)

I am looking at hiring someone full time to do nothing but run my Brother GT-782 and I was wondering what yall are paying people to do this. I am looking for someone long term and who will really take ownership of the resulting product and be proficient in photoshop enough to set up new designs on the machine. What kind of hourly pay do you think that would warrant?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

I wouldn't go about it this way.. our opinion could be way off.

If you are interested in finding someone for the Long Term, they need to be happy. Take a look at Full-Time pay in your area, the county and state usually collects that data.
That should give you a good idea of the types of jobs and the salaries that would keep an employee happy, then you can work that into your budget and see if it makes sense for you.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Where are you located?


----------



## nkennedysnorg (Jul 23, 2010)

Atlanta, GA

I was thinking $15 and hour which is about what people pay for a good screen print operator around here.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Since it's probly going to be something new to who ever you hire, I would start around $9.00 an hour. After that if they do well and start making you steady good money with few to no errors you can compensate them with more money as a way to keep them interested and focused.
If you just give them $15 an hour after time you have to pay more. 
I would think what is the most you are willing to pay someone.
This is just my thinking.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

I would have an artist or inhouse graphic person handle the graphic side and a laborer to run the 782. No way I would pay 15 an hour with so many people out of work. Just my two cents.


----------



## decatur (Dec 5, 2007)

Hello I'm a screenprinter in Decatur Ga looking for someone to sub my dtg orders to. Please pm if interested. Thanks.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

> Hello I'm a screenprinter in Decatur Ga looking for someone to sub my dtg orders to. Please pm if interested. Thanks


Whats your volume?


----------

